# BitTorrent users sued



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- The turn of the 21st century was rife with bitter anti-piracy lawsuits pitting studios against their potential customers, with music labels banding together to blast Napster -- and its massive user base -- to smithereens.

http://money.cnn.com/2011/06/10/technology/bittorrent_lawsuits/index.htm?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Judge furious at "inexcusable" P2P lawyering, nukes subpoenas.



> *There are three quick steps to angering a federal judge: first, launch the country's largest file-sharing lawsuit against 23,322 anonymous defendants, even though most of them don't live where you filed the suit. Second, request "expedited discovery" in the case, allowing you to quickly secure the subpoenas necessary to go to Internet access providers and turn those 23,322 IP addresses into real names. Third, don't even bother to serve the subpoenas you just told the court were so essential to your case.*


-- Tom


----------



## supportsync (Jun 1, 2011)

Now this is a laugh..good luck to them tracing the users.


----------

